# Looking for some wheels



## bigals 66 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just maybe a quick question I just got news that I am going to be getting my late uncle 66 GTO it has been buried for close to 20 years and I am going to bring it back to life it has some old school mag wheels on it witch I want to keep so I want to put some old spare wheels on it for when I pull it out ,so not to mess the wheels up just going to go to a junk yard or something does anyone know what kind of wheels or car or size I could look for I know what the stockers are like I said junkyard deals any help would be greatly appreciated thanks AL


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You need 14" or 15" diameter wheels from any 1964-1987 Chevelle, tempest, lemans, Skylark, cutlass, monte Carlos, grand.prix, or from a 1967-1981 Camaro/firebird or any S10 pickup.
The bolt circle you need is 5 bolts on a 4.75" diameter bolt circle.
Congratulations on your good fortune!


----------



## bigals 66 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you very much for the great info


----------

